# PR after two years of marriage??



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi

After long wait of almost 10 months I finally got my spousal permit yesterday!
Lady at home affairs suggested that now (after two years of marriage) I can directly apply for PR (my husband is PR holder). Is that true? I couldnt find this change on internet. 

Thanks!
Tanu


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It doesn't sound true to me - I will check with our Home Affairs contacts.


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> It doesn't sound true to me - I will check with our Home Affairs contacts.


Thank you legalman! Will wait for your reply!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

tanu11 said:


> Thank you legalman! Will wait for your reply!


It's definitely not true, however perhaps there is something else in your case that prompted the DHA person to say that?


----------

